# Gas furnace weak flame



## entoto (Nov 30, 2010)

I have Trane Gas furnace XE 60 at home and is producing a weak flame. I turned on the pilot and  the flame comes  but it is very weak. My house is cold ...please, please help. Somebody suggested that  I adjust the screw on the pilot valve body but I don't 'see' it.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 30, 2010)

entoto said:


> I have Trane Gas furnace XE 60 at home and is producing a weak flame. I turned on the pilot and  the flame comes  but it is very weak. My house is cold ...please, please help. Somebody suggested that  I adjust the screw on the pilot valve body but I don't 'see' it.



Are you saying the main flame is what low? if so here are some things i have found over the years.  Pressure regulator in gas valve not working right,
 In coming pressure to low, Water in gas piping, water or dirt inside of gas valve,
 The grease in the old gas cock plugging off the flow of gas, out side regulator
 not passing the right gas pressure. It would be hard for you to try to adjust 
 the gas pressure on the gas valve with out having a pressure tester so you can get it right. You really need a tech to check this unit out. You would be testing 
 1/4 to1/2 lb of pressure so you should have a U tube to do this.  later paul


----------

